# Help me decide Giant Seek 2 or Rapid 3?



## gbeef (May 9, 2010)

I'm looking for a bike for communiting to work i've been looking at the seek 2 and rapid 3 as my options but i can't decide on which one. My Local store knows nothing.. i ask them questions i can get really blank answers.

Ill be traveling on pavement roads and bike paths.. is there any pros and cons? and if you own these bikes are you happy with them?

Is there any downsides or limitations i should know about?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

It depends on how you plan on using the bike. The Rapid is going to be a bit easier to pedal. The seek looks like a more capable off-roader. The components are about the same. Both have a wide range of gears and will accommodate virtually any hill. 

If it were me, I'd get the Rapid because all of my rides are on pavement. If you've got gravel, dirt, or mud that you ride through frequently, get the Seek.


----------



## gbeef (May 9, 2010)

What about racks? and they be added to this model?


----------



## MADMAXB (Mar 1, 2010)

The biggest difference is gonna be the weight of the bikes the seek gonna be kinda slow on the road. The Rapid is more lightweight road bike frame which u be able to use less energy cause ur not pedaling a heavy frame. The Rapid does have the rack screw holes on the frame so yes u can add rack to it. :thumbsup: I would choose the Rapid.


----------



## urbanlegend (Dec 16, 2009)

i have a rapid and i love it. i was looking for a light flat-bar road bike so i didn't try the seek.

i have a rack on my rapid. one bike store said they didn't like to mount racks on the rapid but they could do it. the store i purchased from had no issue mounting the rack. it is a giant brand rack and it is mounted to the seat tube just above the top tube and to the usual spots on the back axle. it's not mounted to the holes on the seat stays by the brakes.

good luck on your decision.

j


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Seek and Ye shall find .*

I had a 2009 Giant Seek 3 and absolutely loved it ! It was light enough to be fast on the 100psi 700c x 32 tires yet durable enough to be hopped off of curbs . That bike rocked and I miss it !


----------



## gbeef (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, i decided to roll with the seek. Seemed like were more tire options for this bike. and where i live the roads can get really nasty. We'll see how it goes.


----------

